# הגיע הזמן לקרידיטים...It’s Time to say hey



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

הגיע הזמן לקרידיטים...It’s Time to say hey 
חיכיתי, חיכיתי והנה הרגע הזה הגיע לשבת ולכתוב. 
כבר יותר משנה אני כאן, יושבת, מלקטת, רושמת טיפים ורעיונות ומחכה לחתונה שלי שכבר תבוא.
האמת, לא רק ליום החתונה חיכיתי אלא גם לאותו היום שבו אשב סוף סוף מול המחשב ואעלה את המילים הבאות: "הגיע הזמן לקרדיטים" מהמקלדת שלי.
עוד לא התחלתי אבל כבר הגיע הזמן להתוודות...
לפני כמה זמן חזרתי לקרדיטים של כמה וכמה בנות נפלאות ונהדרות שכתבו קרדיטים מכל הלב והחלטתי לגנוב רעיון קטן מ-Pixelss (אחרי שגם גנבתי ממנה את הצלמים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) בדרך כתיבת הקרדיטים.
אז יצאתי לדרך...עם כמה שירי השראה שיהיו מפוזרים בין טיפות ההודעות.

נ.ב.
אני אוהבת לכתוב, להשתפך וממש לא יודעת לקצר במילים אז כנראה שאלו יהיו קרדיטים ארוכים במיוחד.
אז למי שאין יותר מידי סבלנות מוזמנת לעשות את מה שאני תמיד אוהבת לעשות, לקפוץ לפי הכותרות למה שבאמת מעניין אותה...
והתמונה... ובכן כולם תמיד שמים תמונה של הכלב/חתול ומאחר וכרגע אין לי חיית מחמד אני משתפת אותכם ביעל שהצלחתי לתפוס משתזפת בדרך לאילת.

Mat Kearney - Hey Mama


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

האהבה ממבט ראשון או אז ככה בעצם הכל התחיל 
רַק עַל עַצְמִי לְסַפֵּר יָדַעְתִּי (השורה היחידה שחרוטה לי בראש משיעורי ספרות, שהיו אי שם בתחילת שנות האלפיים)

אני מאיה בת 28 (עוד מעט 29 אבל מי סופר) מנהלת פרויקטיים בחברת היי טק, הוא א' (השם שמור במערכת) בן 32. 
ביחד כבר שש שנים, ולפי הקלישאה נפגשנו במקום העבודה. ההתחלה הייתה לקוחה מפרק גרוע במיוחד של בוורלי הילס 902010. 
ביום הראשון שלו במקום העבודה הוא ראה אותי בקפיטריה הפינתית וכפי שהוא תמיד אומר: "התאהבתי בך מהרגע הראשון וידעתי מיד שנהיה ביחד".
ההרגשה הזו נמשכה בדיוק 8 שעות עד שהוא ירד למטה וגילה שאני בזוגיות ולא סתם אלא אם אחד מהעובדים שלו...
To make a Long story short...
הוא חיכה שנה בסבלנות בעודנו הופכים לידידים קרובים,ומהצד השני אני ממשיכה כל הזמן לחשוב שאולי אני בכלל אמורה להיות איתו.
מכירים את ההרגשה שכל הזמן כולם יודעים חוץ מכם? אז ככה זה היה, כל החברים שלו, כל החברות שלי ובעצם כל מי שעבד איתנו רק חיכה מתי נגיד שזה רשמי.
לקח לנו עוד כמעט חצי שנה "להודיע" שאנחנו ביחד אבל מאז כאמור עברו וגעשו הרבה מים מתחת לגשר.

אהבה ממבט ראשון – אריק אינשטיין


----------



## Lady D19 (4/6/13)

רק על עצמי לספר ידעתי !!!!- גדול !!!!!! 
גם לי היא חרוטה בזכרון מאז !!!!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

לא יפריד דבר בינינו או ככה הוא ירד על הברך 
לחץ, לחץ, לחץ זה מה שסביבנו היה מצד המשפחות, החברים בערך מאז שעברו 4 שנים של זוגיות וכמובן של מגורים משותפים. 
"נו...אז מתי אצלכם? מתי כבר נראה אותכם מתחתנים?" נשמע המשפט הזה רבות סביבנו בערך בכל יום בשנתיים האחרונות לפחות.
וככל שעוד חברה/חבר/קרוב משפחה התחתנו סביבנו הנושא עלה עוד ועוד ועוד. לא ברור למה לכולם זה היה לחוץ ובהול כששני האנשים היחידים שבאמת היו צריכים לחשוב על העניין ולהחליט על הנושא הזה, זה הוא ואני.
הרי כבר מההתחלה היה ברור לנו דבר אחד, מה שיש בינינו לא קורה הרבה בחיים. שנינו ידענו שזה יבוא ויגיע, מתי שאנחנו נרצה ולא לפי שעון הביולוגי של המשפחות או הסביבה 
האמת שאני יכולה רק להגיד מהצד שלי לפחות, לא התעסקתי בחתונה או בפינטוז על יום החתונה מעולם, לא כשעברנו ביחד ולא כשחגגנו שלוש או ארבע שנים. 
לא יכולה להסביר אבל אז משהו קרה, כחודש לאחר החמש שנים שלנו התחלתי לפתע לחשוב על זה יותר ויותר וכנראה שגם א' החליט עוד הרבה לפני שהגיע הזמן לעשות מעשה. 
אבל כמו שא' אוהב, הוא לוקח את הזמן ומתכנן מתי זה יהיה הזמן הכי לא צפוי כדי לעשות מעשה. 
לפני קצת יותר משנה, א' התכונן לטיסה ארוכה לעבודה של כמעט חודשיים בחו"ל, ידעתי שהפרידה לא תהיה קלה אבל לא האמנתי אפילו כמה המומה הוא ישאיר אותי. 
יומיים לפני שהוא עזב, א' החליט לעשות יוזמה ולתכנן ערב רומנטי הכולל שחזור מדויק עד לפרט הקטן ביותר של הדייט הראשון שלנו. 
החל מארוחת הערב במסעדה רומנטית, קפיצה לפאב (שמאז כבר שינה כמה וכמה בעלים), הליכה בדיוק במסלול שעשינו ברחבי ת"א ועד לארטיק דובדבן שקנה לי באותה חנות מכולת שלא האמנתי שעוד קיימת.
נו...אז לא חשדת? האמת מ-מ-ש לא. וההצעה לא ממש קרתה...א' החליט להציע בדיוק באותו מקום שהתנשקנו לראשונה, על חומת גינה של איזה בניין מוזנח בת"א. אך, תכנונים לחוד ומציאות לחוד.
באותו הלילה (השעה הייתה כבר קרוב לשלוש לפנות בוקר) חבורת נערים שיכורים החליטה להחנות בדיוק באותה הגינה ולא עזבה את המקום יותר מחצי שעה ומה לעשות הרגע חלף עבר לו...
א' לא אמר נואש ובתשע בבוקר למחרת התעורר והעיר אותי בבהלה בטענה שהמעטפה עם כל הכסף של הנסיעה נפל לו מהכיס. 
לאוטו נכנסו ואני בינתיים מרימה טלפונים למסעדה, לבאר ולמי שרק אפשר. 
בעודי מחפשת, מזיעה ומטפסת על עצים בגינה אני רואה אותו לפתע יורד על ברך אחת, מחזיק אותי בשתי ידיים, נואם במשך כמה דקות (או ככה לפחות זה הרגיש באותו הרגע) ומבקש ממני להיות אישתו. 
עד עכשיו הוא טוען ש"כן" לא אמרתי, הוא גם טוען שבכיתי אבל כל מה שאני זוכרת זה את הלב שלי פועם בחוזקה וחושבת אז ככה זה מרגיש כשמישהו יורד על ברך אחת ומבקש ממך להיות איתו לעד...

לא יפריד דבר – דני סנדרסון


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Bling Bling או נו, אז תראי כבר את הטבעת 
אין לי מושג איך ומאיפה מתחילים לחפש טבעת אירוסין. מעולם לא הלכתי עם טבעות וכאמור גם לא חשבתי על העניין אבל כשאני מסתכלת על הטבעת שלי, אני לא יכולה להיפרד ממנה. 
א' רכש את הטבעת בעזרתו של אבא של חבר שעוסק ביהלומים ואת הטבעת עצמה רכש דרך Besick (בסיק),
הם יושבים ברחוב אלנבי ואני חייבת להודות שהם ממש נהדרים שם
מאחר והגעתי לשם כשא' היה בחו"ל כדי להקטין את הטבעת, אחרי סיבוב קטן של קניות באיזור אלנבי הטבעת הייתה מוכנה ונוצצת בדיוק כמו שקיבלתי אותה. 

Eric Clapton - Wonderful Tonight


----------



## גברת עוגיה (3/6/13)

בחירה נפלאה השיר הכי אהוב עלי בעולם


----------



## אילנילי (4/6/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Let’s plan a wedding…Oh my 
מוזמנים, תאריך, מקום, שמלה, די ג'יי, צלם, עיצוב, נעליים, שיער...והרשימה עוד ארוכה מאיפה מתחילים? הרי מעולם לא התחתנתי והאמת גם לא ממש עזרתי לחברות חוץ מלהשתתף ולתכנן מסיבת רווקות.
א' נסע כאמור לתקופה ארוכה והחלטנו שמניחים הכל בצד ומחכים עד שהוא יחזור. כשהוא חזר הוא לא ידע מה מחכה לו...
אשפית חתונות בע"מ, פורום חתונות הפך להיות אתר הבית שלי, בכל הפסקה, בכל חזרה הביתה אחרי יום ארוך בעבודה התנחמתי במקום אחד...כאן.
אני כבר הייתי בשלה ומלאת רעיונות למה, לאן ומה צריך לעשות, א' לעומת זאת עוד לא עיכל בכלל שאנחנו באמת עוד מתישהו צריכים לתכנן חתונה,
הרי אנחנו רק עכשיו התארסנו מבחינתנו וככה חלפו עוד חודשיים או שלושה עד שתכלס התחלנו לשבת ולדבר על הנושא.
קבענו מראש לא הולכים לראות יותר מידי מקומות, מנסים לסיים עם הדברים הגדולים כמה שיותר מהר ובעיקר סומכים על החושים שלנו.

ואז התחלנו לדבר...זה הלך משהו כזה:

אני: "טוב אז אני רוצה שנעשה טקס קצר רק אנחנו והמשפחה לאחר מכן מסיבת מטורפת בוילה עם בריכה ביום שיש נכנס לתוך השבת, מי שרוצה יכול גם להישאר לישון, 
רק 100 אורחים עם כל החברים הכי טובים וכמובן שגם משפחה קרובה. ונקנח בטקס פרטי ביני לבינך באיזה חוף ים מבודד במלדיביים לא איכפת לי גם בקריביים...וגם...."

א': "וואו, אוקיי....אמממ...זה קצת בעייתי...את יודעת ההורים ממש מחכים לזה, את בכורה וגם אני...אולי נמצא משהו באמצע"

אני: "טוב תן לי לחשוב על זה"

כמובן שבהתאם לעצות המעולות שלקחתי מכאן, התחלנו ברשימת המוזמנים (איכשהו להורים שלו כבר הייתה רשימה מוכנה כבר 5 דקות אחרי שביקשנו) כדי לדעת מה לחפש. 
הכיוון היה ברור: יום חמישי או שישי, מקום שנוכל לשמוח, לרקוד ולבלות ועדיף שירגיש כאילו זה בחצר האחורית בגינה שאין לנו. 
חקירה קצת הובילה אותי לרשימה של מספר מקומות אפשריים (תיכף ארחיב בעניין) שידעתי שגם הוא וגם אני נשמח לבלות שם את היום הזה שנקרא: ח-ת-ו-נ-ה.

Adam Ant - Wonderful


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מצאנו את המנוחה ו"הנחלה" או המקום שבו התחתנו 
אז איך בוחרים מקום? תלוי מה מחפשים. כאמור בתור ד"ר חתונות הכרתי את רשימת האולמות והגנים באיזור המרכז והשרון וכבר ידעתי בדיוק איפה אני רוצה להתחתן רק מלראות את התמונות ולקרוא את הקרדיטים של כמה וכמה מבוגרות המקום – "הנחלה". 
לשנינו היה ברור שאנחנו מחפשים גן ולא "חצי-חצי" כמו שהמשפחות קיוו והיו קצת בהלם אחרי שסיפרנו על התכנון. 
היה נדמה לי שהמשימה תהיה פשוטה ויש המון מקומות שהם רק חוץ, אז זהו שלא כל כך. מפה לשם הגעתי לנחלה, ממש במקרה והבונוס הגדול - יש גם בריכה. 
קבענו פגישה ומהרגע הראשון שנכנסו לשם ידענו שהמקום לקוח מהאגדות הרגשה של חצר אחורית ענקית (טוב לא ממש חצר אחורית של בית שאנחנו מכירים יותר כמו חצר האחורית של נסיך מונקו),
העצים התמירים והירוקים, הדק והצבעוניות של המקום, קנו אותי כבר בערך באיזור החניה.
א' עוד היה צריך ללכת לכמה מקומות כדי להחליט. ביקרנו למשל ב"על הים", מקום מרהיב לכל הדיעות, כדי לראות אם אפשר לממש את חלום מסיבת שישי לתוך הלילה
אבל המקום נפסל מבחינתי עוד בדרך כשבשישי "בילינו" שעה וחצי בפקק ענק בדרך לקיסריה וגם הלסת קצת נפלה לנו כששמענו בכמה מסתכם אירוע שכזה.
עוד ביקור אחד בנחלה הפעם בזמן אירוע ושנינו השתכנענו שהגענו באמת למנוחה ולנחלה.
הבעיה הייתה שרצינו חמישי ובשביל להוזיל עלויות לקחנו מעט סיכון והחלטנו לקיים את האירוע באחד מאירועי הערב הראשונים של המקום בתחילת מאי. כמובן שעל הדרך קיבלנו גם עוד כמה בונוסים נחמדים ויצאנו לדרך.  
אני לא רוצה להישמע כמו אשת המכירות של המקום אבל באמת שהמקום מוכר את עצמו אבל יותר חשוב מכך זה לתת למקום לדבר ולבעלי העניין שאחראים עליו להפוך אותו באמת לפנינה שהוא. 
קשה באמת לתאר במילים כמה ההתנהלות מול הנחלה הייתה פשוטה, מהירה, מדוקדקת. תמיד היה שם מישהו בשביל כל שאלה, בקשה או סתם הרגעה
("אבל מה עם יהיה קר, הרי מאי זו תקופה הפכפכה, ומה עם יהיה חם? יכול להיות שרון, איש המכירות במקום עבר איתי שיחה אחת כזו או שניים או שלושה).
בנוסף גם רוב האורחים שלנו לא הכירו את המקום והיה זה ביקור ראשון של רובם בנחלה, למרות שככה היו רוב התגובות שקיבלנו בהתחלה: "אהה האחוזה, מכיר מכיר, בטח שהייתי שם"... 

ואחרי שכתבתי כל כך הרבה אני אהיה קצת עצלנית ולהלן מה שכתבתי על הנחלה באחת ההמלצות עליהם:
"הגענו לנחלה בגלל התמונות ונשארנו בגלל המקום והאנשים. כשנכנסו לנחלה מצאנו בדיוק את אשר חיפשנו, מקום פתוח וירוק שמאיר פנים לכל מי שנכנס.
האווירה במקום כובשת, מהממת ומרטיטה את הלב. היה לנו אירוע שאפשר לסכם במילה אחת: מושלם!
חגגנו בנחלה ביום חמישי באחד מאירועי הערב הראשוניים שנערכנו לעונת קיץ זו ונהנו מכל רגע. ולא רק המקום הוא זה שעושה אותו 
אלא גם ההון האנושי של הנחלה החל מהבעלים, אנשי המכירות וכמובן מנהל האירוע המופלא שלנו, עופר, שפשוט עשו לנו את האירוע.
בהזדמנות זו רצינו להגיד תודה ענקית לרון, מור, לבעלים ושוב לעופר שנתנו, השקיעו, הקשיבו ובעיקר עזרו לנו באירוע של פעם בחיים....המחמאות לא מפסיקות להגיע...!"

מאיר בנאי - אל המנוחה, אל הנחלה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Here comes the sun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנחלה באור יום


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ואפשר לשחות כמו מייקל פלפס...בערך


----------



## אביה המואביה (4/6/13)

וואו!!! 
איזה מקום יפהפה..


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Yummy Yummy - קייטרינג "עלי דפנה" 
מי שמתחתן בנחלה יכול להשכיר רק את המקום או לקבל עסקת חבילה עם קייטרינג עלי דפנה. 
מודה הייתי בהרבה חתונות עד היום ומעולם לא שמעתי את השם שלהם. מיותר גם לציין שגם לא הייתי מעולם בנחלה אז גם לא טעמתי את האוכל שלהם.
כמובן שאצתי רצתי לפורום תפוז וראיתי ביקורות מעולות גם כאן וגם בעוד אתרים. שאלתי, ביררתי ורק אחרי שטעמתי הבנתי על מה היתה כל המהומה.
ביקורות טובות לא נכתבות סתם כך הבנתי ומערב הטעימות, עלי דפנה לא הפסיקו לקבל שבחים
ודברי הלל מהמבקרים הכי קשים: ההורים, בעיקר אבא שלי שאוהב מאוד לאכול ובעיקר אוהב להעביר ביקורת על אוכל.
ואם הוא היה מרוצה ידעתי שאין לנו מה לדאוג והרבה יותר מכך זו פשוט הייתה סעודת מלכים גם מהמעט שאני אכלתי (ראו מטה מדוע).
כמובן שכמו כולן לפני גם אנחנו לא מפסיקים לשמוע מחמאות על האוכל עד היום ובעיקר ההורים והמבוגרים לא מפסיקים לשבח את האיכות של האוכל ופשוט ללקק את האצבעות מכמות המחמאות שנשפכו עלינו.
באמת שאני מנסה לחפש משהו פחות טוב להגיד ולא להשמע שוב כמו איזו אשת מכירות או פרסומת מהלכת אבל עלי דפנה פשוט מעולים במה שהם עושים.
הצ'ופרים מגיעים בכל מיני צורות כמו המבורגרים, המון המון קינוחים (מי שלא טעם את השוקו בו שלהם לא יודע מהו גן עדן), מסתובבים בקבלת פנים ועוד ועוד...
מה שכן לגבי המחיר, אין התגמשות, אבל כמו שאמרתי הם באמת יודעים מה הם עושים. 

Yummy Yummy Yummy I got love in my tumm


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

אל תרחיקו אותי מהארטיק שלי


----------



## butwhy (3/6/13)

איזה אומץ לאכול ארטיק אדום עם שמלה לבנה! 
[אמרה זו שלא יכולה לאכול בלי למלא את עצמה (ואת הרצפה) בפירורים...)]
הקרדיטים עד עכשיו מקסימים! ממשיכה לקרוא בשקיקה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

על שנה של הכנות, קרוהן ושאר ירקות 
אוקיי אז כמה רגעים של חפירה אמיתית מהלב. לפני חמש שנים גילתי שאני חולה בקרוהן, 
זו כבר הפכה להיות מחלה די פופולרית בקרב צעירים אבל למי שלא מכיר קרוהן זו מחלה כרונית הפוגעת במעי הגס והדק.
מדי כמה זמן היא מחליטה לצוץ ולגרום לחולים בה להתקפים לא נעימים של הקאות, חום ובעיקר חוסר יכולת לתפקד ועוד כמה דברים שמי שרוצה לקרוא מוזמן לעשות גוגול.
לשמחתי הרבה אני והקרוהן חיים די בשלום כבר כמה שנים אבל בואו נגיד שלחץ וקרוהן מאוד אוהבים אחד את השני.
כמובן שככל שמועד החתונה התקרב כך התחלתי להרגיש את תסמיני המחלה, כשההיי לייט היה בערב הטעימות וזה כמובן הלחיץ מאוד את כולם, כולל אותי...
מפה לשם הבנתי שאני לחתונה לא מגיעה אחרי עוד ביקור בבית חולים ובעיקר ניסיתי לראות איך אני מצליחה ליהנות מכל התהליך 
ובאמת זה החזיק מעמד נפלא עד יומיים לפני החתונה, שהתמודדתי עם סידורי שולחנות ומזל שא' היה שם כי אחרת יום החתונה שלי היה נראה אחרת לגמרי.
טוב אז היכנו לקלישאה הענקית ביותר בקרדיטים האלו: אז העצה הכי טובה בלי קשר עם יש קרוהן או לא, זה באמת ליהנות.
קל להגיד קשה לעשות אבל בהחלט אפשרי ואם לא אז תמיד יש את הפורום הזה שעוזר מאוד בפירוק לחץ ובעידוד אדיר.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מסיבת רווקות או כמה ורוד וסושי נכנסים לבית? | 
אז על רקע מסיבת הרווקות שלי, ידעתי קצת עליות וירידות עם חלק מהחברות. לכל אחת הייתה דעה ואני בעיקר ידעתי שאני לא רוצה שהתשלום עבור האירוע הזה יעלה יותר מ-50 ש"ח. 
בסוף אחת מחברותיי הקרובות הקריבה את ביתה. אז מה היה? המון אוכל, המון סושי, הרבה שתייה הרבה איברים בוורוד שתלויים לי על הראש,
קצת משחקים וגם כמה "בגדים" שאני מוכנה לשים רק מעל בגדים ומסיבת הרווקות יצאה לדרך. 

האמת שרק את השעה הראשונה אני עוד זוכרת לאחר מכן יש בעיקר כמה תמונות וסרטונים שגרמו לי להבין מהי בדיוק כמות השתייה שאני צריכה ללגום בחתונה.

כאן התמונות האמיתיות שמורות במערכת.

LMFAO - Party Rock Anthem


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

והזוכה בהגרלה היא...או ההזמנות שלנו |שי 
בפעם הראשונה בחיי זכיתי באמת משהו ובעקבות הודעה שראיתי נחשו איפה, עשיתי לייק לעמוד הפייסבוק של בנות סטודיו Popup המוכשרות
ונחשו מה...זכיתי בעיצוב ובהדפסת ההזמנות כחלק מהגרלה שהן ערכו לכבוד ולנטייס דיי.
והאמת זה לא יכול היה לבוא ברגע יותר טוב, את ההזמנות שמרתי ממש לסוף.
לא יודעת למה אבל מרוב שאני מתעסקת בזמני הפנוי המון בפוטושופ ועברתי כברת דרך בעיצוב הזמנות לחתונות, בריתות ואירועי חברה לאנשים רבים, לא מצאתי רעיון או כיוון למה אני רוצה.
ההזמנה נבחרה על ידי וע"י א', שדרגנו את הזכייה תמורת כמה מרשרשים וקיבלנו הזמנה מקסימה שבאמת מייצגת אותנו מאוד ומה אומר ומה אגיד – ממליצה מכל הלב על סטודיו פופ אפ!
כמו רבים לפנינו גם ההזמנה שלנו עדיין דבוקה על מקררים רבים ברחבי גוש דן.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Front & Back 
ההזמנה בשלמותה צד קדמי ולידו הצד האחורי


----------



## SimplyMe1 (7/6/13)

איזו הזמנה מקסימה! 
ובכלל קרדיטים נהדרים, עד כה..

ממשיכה להתרשם


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

בשמלה אדומה ושתי צמות או אפשר לקפוץ ישר לכאן 
החלק שהכי נהנתי ממנו בלי ספק בכל תהליך החתונה, חיפוש השמלה. טוב, נהנתי רק אחרי שמצאתי את השמלה לפני זה, זו הייתה ניראת לי כמו משימה בלתי אפשרית. 
בעיניי נושא השמלה מתחלק לשתיים: אלו שיודעות בדיוק מה הן רוצות ואלו שיודעות בדיוק מה הן לא רוצות. אני כמובן הייתי בקבוצה השניה.
חיפושיי החלו כמובן בכל אתר אינטנרט אפשרי, המון תמונות של צלמים בפייסבוק והמלצות מפה לאוזן.
אולי אחת הטעויות הגדולות שעשיתי שלא ממש החלטתי אם עצמי מה אני רוצה, מה הטווח מחיר שאני מוכנה לשלם אלא רק מה אני ממש ממש ממש לא רוצה...ברשימה היו: לא נפוח, לא תחרה, לא גב פתוח ובעיקר בלי נצנצים.

"בורכתי" (לא יודעת אם הגרשיים מתאימים פה, כנראה תלוי את מי שואלים) בחזה לא קטן בכלל, ובגובה "רב", כלומר קטנה קטנה ומלאת עורמה. 
אם היה משהו שאני לא מוכנה לשמוע זה ושמעתי את זה לצערי ממעצבת מאוד מפורסמת זה: "את יודעת, חזה גדול זה ממש בעייתי.
יש מעט שמלות שאת באמת יכולה ללבוש בגללו. איכשהו, אולי יש לי איזה דגם אחד אולי שניים בשבילך".
(גילוי נאות, זה נאמר לחברה בעת שהסתובבנו יחד ובחנו שמלות והמעצבת אמרה לה את זה) וכן נשארתי מזועזעת בעקבות אותו ביקור. 

לפני שאספר איפה כן סגרתי שמלה להמליץ מכל הלב על אוה על קרנש, מעצבת מדהימה בסטודיו מופלא ודגמים באמת מיוחדים שנראים כאילו לקוחים מאמצע המאה הקודמת. וויתרתי האמת בעיקר בגלל המחיר... 

לאחר ביקור בשלושה מקומות נוספים שעליהן אוותר בתיאורים, הגעתי לעמליה צופן או כלולות בראשל"צ. 
גילוי נאות, מי שמאיזור ראשל"צ מכירה את המקום ואני מראש וויתרתי עליו, בואו נגיד שלפי האתר שלהם והשמלות של בנות שהכרתי פחות חשבתי שזה הסגנון שלי
כי זה the all package, שיער, איפור, ציפורניים וכדומה ולא ממש חשבתי שזה המקום בשבילי.

אבל וזה אבל גדול איזה מזל שחברה שלי שכנעה אותי בכל זאת לקפוץ לשם כי מיד שנכנסתי לחנות, מאחורי הדלפק היא חיכתה לי בשיא "פלסיותה", מהבהבת בשמנותה, השמלה שידעתי שזוהי היא, עוד לפני שאפילו מדדתי.
אז ישר אחרי שאמרתי והצבעתי: את זאת אני רוצה, עוד נתנו לי כמה תחלופות אבל הנה הגיעה הרגע שהרגשתי שזוהי השמלה. ביקור נוסף עם אמא וקיבלתי את הבוהן המיוחלת כלפי מעלה ואנחת רווחה גדולה.

המעצבת שהתחלתי איתה את הדרך עזבה באמצע (כאמור סגרתי את השמלה כ-5 חודשים לפני מועד החתונה) ולשמחתי הרבה מי שתפסה את מקומה הייתה ענת.
והאמת התהליך איתי היה לא פשוט. בינתיים תודות לקרוהן ולכמה מהתקפיו ירדתי במשקל, לטובה או לרעה לא יודעת אבל הגעתי לערב החתונה פחות 4 ק"ג, 
המעצבות של השמלה נאלצו לעשות כמעט שמלה חדשה. קחו בחשבון גם את החזה המלעיז וככה מצאתי את עצמי בחודש האחרון מבקרת בסטודיו יותר ממה שאי פעם חלמתי. 

היה לא פשוט אני חייבת להודות, לא היה לי קל בכלל להגיע כל פעם עד לראשל"צ והגעתי הרבה יותר ממה שתוכנן
וכן גם אני מצאתי את עצמי מתחילה לחלום על שמלה לא גמורה וחזה בחוץ אבל התוצאה הייתה ככל הנראה שמלת חלומותיי מבלי שאפילו חלמתי עליה.

השמלה הייתה נוחה, הפליסה הרגיש לי כאילו אני עפה באוויר וחייבת להמליץ בחום על עמליה ועל ענת ובכלל על הצוות שאצו, רצו ואפילו הביאו לי במיוחד תכשיטים וקישוטים ברוח השמלה, במיוחד בשבילי.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Look at me


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ומה עם האחורה?


----------



## Shmutzi (4/6/13)

השמלה נראית ממש מיוחדת 
עם כל האלמנטים השונים ונראית ממש ממש מתאימה לך.
עשית בחירה טובה


----------



## arapax (3/6/13)

מהממת 
הבחירה שלך  פליסה היא אהבתי הכמוסה. איזה כיף לראות קרדיטים של עוד בוגרת הנחלה


----------



## ani4ka4 (5/6/13)

שמלה יפיפיה! 
ומי המעצבת המפורסמת שאמרה דבר כזה מטופש לחברה שלך?
מסקרן..


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

שמתי לי פודרה או אז ככה אני עם איפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחד הדברים הראשונים שסגרתי היה שיער ואיפור, זה היה ממש מזמן אבל כמו אם השמלה גם פה לא היה לי מושג מה אני רוצה, מה הכיוון
אלא ידעתי מה אני לא רוצה: לא רוצה שיער משוך בכמות ספריי בלתי נגמרת, לא רוצה להיראות כמו דראג קווין או במילים אחרות להיות אני עם קצת טצ'אפס.

מספר המלצות נוספות כמובן גם כאן בפורום והגעתי לשגיא דהרי וטלי פאוור.
הפייסבוק שלהם היה אצלי אתר הבית השני וכמעט כל יום הייתי מתפעלת מחדש מיצירות האומנות שהועלו. מפגש קצר עם טלי ושגיא והחלטתי לעשות שם.
עם זאת ככל שהתקרב מועד החתונה התחלתי להבין שהמשמעות העיקרית של כל העניין היא להתארגן בסטודיו ולא בבית כמו שתכננתי בהתחלה
וגם אז הצלם שמע את העניין וניסה ל"זרוק" כי עדיף לעשות את ההכנות ליום הגדול בניחותא...
עוד כמה שיגעונות שלי עם חיפוש תשובות גם מכמה בנות פה (ותודה שוב ל- simplicity83 ) והבנתי שהסטודיו הזה הוא לא כמו סלוני כלות מהם חששתי כל כך.

האווירה בסטודיו נינוחה והיום פשוט טס לי ובלי שהרגשתי כבר הייתי צריכה להשתחל לשמלה.
טלי פשוט יודעת מה היא עושה והיא זאת כל כך בחן ובנינוחות שובת לב, ואם היה משהו שהייתי מאוד רגועה זה נושא השיער והאיפור.

ביום יום איני מתאפרת כלל, זה משפט שקראתי פה הרבה מאוד פעמים וגם אני שייכת לאותה חבורה.
עם זאת, כבר בפגישה עם טלי החלטתי לסמוך עליה במאה אחוז לאחר שהיא הבינה עם מי יש לה עסק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




להגיד שהייתי מאופרת קלות יהיה לא מדויק אבל טלי בזמן קצר של עבודה, הצליחה להדגיש את נקודות החזקה ועדיין להשאיר אותי מאיה.
כשפקחתי עיניים והבטתי במראה הייתי קצת בשוק, מודה והמשפט הראשון שהצלחתי להוציא הוא: "אז ככה אני נראית עם איפור..."

אביתר בנאי - שמתי לי פודרה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

look close


----------



## SimplyMe1 (7/6/13)

זווית צילום מדליקה, 
יהיה חוצפה לשאול אם את צובעת את השיער?
אם כן לאיזה גוון? ושוב סליחה על השאלה..


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Now Closer


----------



## Norma Desmond (3/6/13)

את פשוט יפיפיה!!!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

השיער שלך זה משהו משגע או אז ככה אני עם אסוף 
לא רוצה להישמע כמו מעודדת נלהבת אבל שגיא דהרי מלך  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ביום יום אני בעיקר עם שיער אסוף היחיד שזוכה לראות אותי עם אסוף זה א', דקה לפני השינה, אז אפשר להגיד שבגדול לא רבים ראו אותי עם שיער מורם אלעל. 
התמונות האומונות של שגיא גרמו לי להבין דבר אחד, דווקא ביום החתונה אני רוצה אסוף. 
בפגישת הניסיון לא כל כך התחברתי, לא הכרתי את עצמי ככה רק ידעתי שכמה שפחות מסודר, אלא מה שנקרא: "אסוף מרושל", ככה זה יותר אני. 

התוצאה הסופית יחד עם האיפור ובכן הייתה כנראה הכי קרוב למושלם. 
בהתחלה עוד השיער היה קצת יותר מסודר ממה שרציתי אבל בדיוק כמו ששגיא אמר ככה לאט לאט השוונצים שכל כך חיפשתי צצו יותר עד למראה אופס התעוררתי בבוקר ככה ושכחתי שהיום אני מתחתנת. 

Hair - Aquarius


----------



## החלפתיניק (4/6/13)

מסכימה איתך שזה מושלם, וגם האיפור.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

These Boots Are Made for Walkin 
אני אקפוץ ישר לשורה התחתונה: משימת הנעליים הסתיימה בזוג סנדלים מוזהבות עם עקב קטן ובערך עוד 4 זוגות של נעליים שטוחות,

כי אף פעם לא החלטתי עם עצמי האם אני אסיים את הערב עם כפכפים, נעלי בובה סגורות או נעלי פיפ טואו...
אפשר לנחש עם מה סיימתי את הלילה. רמז הם מתוצרת הוואנס...

סנדלי הזהב נרכשו בעוד חנות "כלה" מסורתית מבחינתי, TWENTYFOURSEVEN. כן, כן, עוד התלבטתי שם עוד זוג דומה בצבע טורקיז 
אבל דמיינתי לרגע את התקף הלב הקטן שיהיה כנראה לאמא שלי והלכתי על הזהב והמנצנץ כי הרי כל בחורה צריכה זוג כזה בארון (או שלא...)

לראשונה בחיי עמדתי על עקבים יותר מחצי שעה והעקב של 5 ס"מ הרגיש לי מאוד מאוד גבוה ב-12 בלילה כשלפתע הרגשתי את כפות הרגליים פועמות בקצב הבלקן ביט בוקס.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מי השאיר את ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 על השולחן?


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/6/13)

נעליים הורסות!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

חברה הטוב ביותר של כל כלה - תכשיטים 
מודה ומתוודה לא כל כך עניין אותי עד לשבוע האחרון שלפני החתונה מה יהיה תלוי על האוזניים ומה יהיה לי מסביב ליד. 
בפגישה עם שגיא דהרי הוא המליץ לי על סגנון העגילים, נדלקתי על הרעיון וקפצתי לסיבוב בדיזנגוף. 
באחת החנויות שאינני זוכרת את שמה לצערי, רכשתי את זוג העגילים מגולדפילד תמורת מאה מרשרשים. 

הצמיד המרהיב היה בעזרתה האדיבה של ענת מעמליה צופן שהלכה וחיפשה עבורי צמיד בסגנון שאפילו לא הייתי צריכה להסביר וחזרה מאבגד עם יצירת האומנות הזו. 

וסתם כי בא לי אז: R.E.M. - The Great Beyond


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

חפשו את העגיל...


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Suit Up או האיש והחליפה 
גם עניין החליפה נדחק עד לרגע האחרון כי א' לא ידע בדיוק מה בא לו, 
חשבנו על וסט אבל אחרי ביקור ארוך בזארה של 3 שעות עם ניסיון של כל וסט אפשרי ועוד סיבוב בכמה חנויות בדיזנגוף שנראה ארוך מתמיד,
נותרנו עייפים, מבולבלים ובעיקר עם אפס השראה ורעיונות. 

נזכרתי שקראתי, נחשו איפה, המלצה על רוברטו בעזריאלי, שפשוט נכנסו לחנות והמוכרת תקתקה ישר בגדי החתן
וזה בדיוק מה שהיינו צריכים באותו הרגע. בדחיפה אחרונה של כוח שכנעתי את א' שלא ייאבד תקווה ואת הפתרון נמצא בעזריאלי.
כעבור עשרים דקות א' כבר היה עם חליפה בצבע אפור בהיר, אומנם חליפה אבל עם טוויסט...
אני יכולה רק להגיד תודה רבה למוכרת הנפלאה שהצליחה בתוך זמן מועט לקלוט את הראש של א' ושלי ולהתאים לו מלתחה מושלמת. 

בהשראת ברני מאיך פגשתי את אמא: How I Met Your Mother -  Suits Song


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

אבל אני מצטלם כמו צ'אנלדר או זמן לקרדיט לצלם 
אור זהבי, אור זהבי, אור זהבי, האיש והאגדה. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הרבה מהיום הזה עבר בכל כך הרבה כיף וצחוק בזכותו.
אם היה משהו שאת א' עניין ומבין זה נושא הצילום מאחר והנושא מאוד קרוב לליבו,

כבר בפגישה עם אור הבנו שיש פה עסק עם מקצוען אמיתי, בלי קשר לאם היינו סוגרים איתו או לא הוא נתן כמה וכמה טיפים מאוד חשובים לאותו היום, למה לשים לב, איפה לעמוד ועוד.
אני אוהבת להצטלם בעיקר כשזה מגיע עם איזה פרצוף מוצלח וא' מצטלם תמיד כמו צ'אנלדר ואור הצליח לזרום איתנו, עם הפרצופים עם חוסר הזמן למקדימים.

אור, אני יודעת שאתה מבקר כאן לפעמים ושוב רציתי להגיד המון המון תודה על הכל באותו היום. והתמונות פשוט עוצרות נשימה 
ואני בכלל לא מאמינה שזו אני בחלק מהמקומות...אבל איך אין לנו תמונות איתך?!

ושוב קטע של עצלנות ומעתיקה את ההמלצה שכתבתי על אור:

"כמו כל זוג שמחליט להתחתן, סוגרים תאריך ומקום ומיד מתחילים במלאכת החיפוש אחר אותו אדם שינציח את ה-יום.
שמות נזרקים לאוויר מכל עבר...אבל אם באפשרותי להשפיע על עוד זוג אחד אשמח "לזרוק" לאוויר עוד שם אחד - אור זהבי.
אל אור הגענו מהמלצות שרצו ברשת והספיקה פגישה אחת כדי להבין שזה האיש. 
כבר אז בפגישה שנערכה זמן רב לפני האירוע עצמו, קיבלנו מאור טיפים רבים שיעזרו לנו ביום האירוע ויותר מהכל פשוט הבנו שהוא אוהב את מה שהוא עושה.
מאז האירוע אנחנו לא מפסיקים לשמוע רק מחמאות אדירות ושאלה אחת: "מי היה הצלם"?
אור, דימה (הצלם השני) וצחי אשר (וידאו), ביום שיכול להיות כל כך מלחיץ ומעייף, הפכו את יום החתונה ליום שכולו מלא שמחה וצחוק ולהיום הכי הכי שיוכל להיות...
התמונות פשוט תאווה לעיניים, הנצחה של כל הרגעים החשובים וגם הקטנים ביותר עם תשומת לב לכל פרט ופרט והפיכת אפילו "הליכה בשדה" למלאכת מחשבת.
קשה עוד להגיד במילים כמה כיף היה ולא יודעים עוד איך להחמיא מלבד להגיד תודה מכל הלב!"


Boyzone - Picture Of You


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

אור ממשיך להפציץ או המקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש כל כך הרבה ולא ידעתי כמה לבחור אז זו ממש טעימה קטנה מעבודת האומנות של אור זהבי...

למה אני שוב נשמעת כמו פרסומת מהלכת?


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

תודה לשגיא וטלי שתרמו את הקיר


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

קטעים ושיגועים בחצר האחורית של הנחלה


----------



## FayeV (5/6/13)

וואו! 
המקום ואתם נראים מדהים!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

אור מצלם מהשטח, עצים קטן עליו


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

כל כך נוח בכסאות נוח


----------



## החלפתיניק (4/6/13)

וואו תמונה מפרסומת!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

גם על גזע העץ היה מאוד משעשע


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

Let’s make a movie about a wedding 
או החצי השני של אור זהבי

נתחיל מווידוי קטן: היי, אני מאיה ואני מכורה לסרטוני חתונה. 
מאז ההצעה ביליתי זמן רב באתרים שונים של צלמי וידיאו ואחרי שמצאנו את אור, דרכו נחשפתי לחצי השני שלו, צחי אשר. 
פצצת אנרגיה והחיבור עם אור פשוט מעלה חיוך בכל פעם שאני חושבת על שני הליצנים האלו ביחד.
עוד לא קיבלתי את הקליפ אבל עם הסרטון שלנו יהיה קרוב למה שראיתי עד כה אז איזה זכרון מופלא ומושלם יהיה לנו!

ובתמונה: צחי מנציח את הרגע שעונה לשאלה, מי אמר שכלה לא אוכלת ביום חתונתה? ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הזה היה הדבר הכי טעים שאכלתי לדעתי.

Buggles - Video killed the radio star


----------



## haych (3/6/13)

איך אני אמורה לעבוד ככה? 
כל כמה דקות אני נכנסת לראות מה נשמתנה, את כותבת כ"כ יפה וקולח שאי אפשר להפסיק לקרוא!
ואת יפהפיה, התמונות יפהפיות, והכותרות ממש נחמדות.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

The Rhythm Of The Night או האיש מעל הרחבה 
אחרי המקום והתאריך, הראשון שהרמנו לו טלפון הוא לדי ג'יי איזי (ישראל ישראלוב),
א' ידע כבר מההתחלה עוד ממסיבות ומחתונה של חברים מלפני כמה שנים מי יהיה האיש שבעינינו יכול לקבוע את הטון של איך תהיה המסיבה – די ג'יי איזי.

א' היה א' מוסיקה וידע בדיוק מה הכיוון שהולך להיות אצלנו, לא כל אחד ידע איך ללעוס את זה אבל החל מחצות מעוד מסיבת חתונה עם ביונסה, עומר אדם וכאלה
הרחבה הפכה למסיבת 90' מטורפת עם כל הלהיטים הגדולים ביותר ועד ל- one hits songs שכנראה חוץ מא' וחבריו (וכמובן גם ממני אחרי 6 שנים ביחד) וההורים של אותו זמר, לא רבים מכירים. 

ידענו שרק איזי יוכל לזרום עם השיגעון שלנו ולתת בראש, הוא ישר קלט אותנו ובלי שנבקש בנה פלייליסט עם המיטב של המיטב וגם הכין לנו דיסק שיכין אותנו לערב שעדיין מתנגן באוטו שלי.

מתוך 370 אורחים כ-2/3 היו צעירים. הרחבה אצלנו הייתה מלאה באמת בצעירים או בכאלה שצעירים ברוחם
ולמרות המעבר החד, הרחבה נשארה מלאה עד שתיים לפנות בוקר כשהאוטובוס עמוס ב-60 חבר'ה נטש והתו האחרון נוגן קרוב לשלוש (אולי קצת אחרי) בבוקר. חוויה אדירה!

לא שבאמת שמו לב אבל קבלת הפנים הורכבה ממוסיקה עברית עם נינוח של טעם ועם הרבה כוורת, אתניקס, משינה
ועם נגיעות של שירים אהובים וקצת יותר קיטשיים כמו Over the Rainbow ו Caribbean blue.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ומישהי פה "קצת" נהנתה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ורוקדת עד צאת הנשמה.. (סוג של)


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

הבטחתי שזה לא יקרה, אבל גם אני הייתי באוויר


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

הידעת את הדרך או זה באמת היה שיר החופה שלכם? 
כמו שכבר הבנתם יש לנו טעם אקלקטי במוסיקה ואנחנו אוהבים מאוד מוסיקה ישראלית גם מפעם וגם עכשיות (כלומר של ה-90 ).

את שיר החופה למרבה ההפתעה החלטנו בדרך לעל הים באותו פקק נוראי, כשב- FM 103 מנוגן בשישי בצהריים מוסיקה עברית ומיד ידענו שזה זה:
"הידעת את הדרך" של אפרים שמיר, הייתה בחירה מושלמת!

ומודה ומתוודה כששמעתי את השיר מתנגן בדרך הארוכה עד לחופה, יכולתי רק לשמוע את מחיאות הכפיים שהיו מכל עבר ואת הריקוד הקטן שא' נתן כשירד במדרגות עד למפגש. 

האמת שרבים הופתעו מהבחירה הזו אבל כשמקשיבים למילים מבינים עד כמה זה שיר נוגע ללב ועד עכשיו אני לא מפסיקה לזמזם אותו...

לשיר שבירת הכוס היה לי ברור שאתניקס יהיו בחתונה שלי, אחרי שהיינו בהופעה מטריפה בקיסריה שלהם ולא הצלחתי להפסיק לחייך שבוע אחרי מהתרגשות. 
איזי עשה לנו גרסא מגניבה ו"שיר ישן" נבחר לשיר שבירת כוס ונוגן מהאמצע: " אביא לך שלל פרחים בכל מיני צבעים..."


אפרים שמיר - הידעת את הדרך


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

לא מאמינה שהגיע תורי - תשל"כ


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

הרי את מקודשת לי או כבוד הרב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי ידע שגם להשיג רב תהיה משימה לא פשוטה ועוד כל כך הרבה זמן לפני מועד האירוע. אני חושבת שניסינו לסגור עם כל "מומלצי הפורום" עד שלבסוף מומלץ מיט4מיט הרב משה פרבר. 

אז מה היה חשוב לנו? כמה שיותר קצר, בלי חצוצרות, שירים או שגעונות.
הרב הבטיח וקיים חופה של 13 דק' על השעות נמדדה, מרגשת וקולעת למטרה. 

אני חושבת שזו פעם ראשונה שבאמת הקשבתי למה שנאמר בחופה ובעיקר הייתי כל כך מאושרת לראות את כולם
שהכל התעצם וכמובן במקום לבכות התחלתי לעשות פרצופים בחופה כמו שרק אני יודעת לעשות.

הרב פרבר גם זכר שהיה לנו חשוב להזכיר את הסבים והסבתות ולאורך החופה ראיתי יותר מדמעה אחת בשורה הראשונה והשנייה...


אתניקס - שיר ישן


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

לוקחת רשמים מהרב


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

הכלה המעופפת, אחת התמונות האהובות עליי


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מריצה בדיחות בחופה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

To Be With You או מה באמת עושים סלואו? 
טוב אז איכשהו ממצב שאנחנו בכלל לא חושבים שיש סיכוי בעולם שנעשה סלואו מצאנו את עצמנו רוקדים סלואו פעמיים.
בזכות הטיפ של אור שזה אחד מהרגעים הבודדים בערב שיהיו לנו תמונות ביחד,
החלטנו לזרום ולעשות סוג של סלואו קצת יותר קצבי עם השיר האהוב על א': Mr. Big - To Be With You

אחרי דקה של מבוכה הבנו שיאללה אנחנו כבר רוצים להתחיל במסיבה וסימנו לאיזי לחתוך ישר למסיבה.
לפנות בוקר היה הסלואו האמיתי בעיניי, כשנותרנו עם החברים הקרובים והמשפחה והתרגשנו מאוד לרקוד
כשמסביבנו האנשים הקרובים לנו ביותר וזה היה לצלילי השיר האהוב עליי ביותר: David Gray - Sail Away


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מרימים את כולם אחרי עוד סלואו


----------



## bluestvixen (4/6/13)

תקשיבי 
אני יושבת כאן מול המסך ועם כל הודעה אני מתאהבת בכם יותר ויותר.

ואז אני רואה שהסלואו שלכם היה To be with you וזהו, כבשתם אותי לחלוטין!

אגלה לך שיש לי סנטימנטים עמוקים לשיר הזה, בעיקר כי בעלי האהוב שר לי את השיר הזה בחתונה וגם במסיבת טרום חתונה שבה הוא וחבריו הופיעו


----------



## SimplyMe1 (7/6/13)

נכון?! 
באמת קרדיטים SUPER.

וגם אותי השיר הראשון כבש..


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/6/13)

sail away גם אחד השירים האהובים עליי. 
והוא הולך להיות השיר של הסלואו שלנו


----------



## Mikey Weiss (4/6/13)

מצטרפת לחובבי Sail Away 
שיר מרגש ונוגע, וזה סלואו שגם הייתי רואה בוידאו (כן, זה רמז).

אנצל גם את ההזדמנות ההידחפותית הזו לומר כמה כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים האלו ולראות את התמונות. אחד הדברים שתמיד עושים לי טוב על הלב זה לראות אנשים מאושרים, לא משנה אם אני מכירה אותם או לא.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

זה סיפור על עיצוב, DIY ועל מה שנותר מאחור 
הנחלה עובדים עם מעצבת הבית שלהם "רנה". הייתה לנו פגישה אחת שא' היה אפילו יותר מעורב ממני, 
החלטנו על העיצוב שהנחלה נותנים שהוא עיצוב עשיר מאוד מאוד וכולל גם עיצוב לבריכה ומסביבה
ובעיקר על השולחנות פרחים בשלל המינים והצבעים ולא היינו צריכים אפילו לחשוב על מתן מרשרשים נוספים. 

בחרנו בפרחי בר בצבעי ירוק ולבן שיקשטו את השולחן. הפרחים הועמדו באגרטלים בעלי סגנון נקי והועמדו על חתיכות עץ מגולף.
כאמור הנחלה צ'יפרו אותנו וקיבלנו עוד שולחנות "רסטיק" שכמעט ולא היו צריכים תוספות. 

עם זאת בפגישה עם רנה רצינו להוסיף עוד כמה דברים נחמדים שקיבלתי בהשראה הקרדיטים שראיתי כאן כמו שלטי עץ עם כיתובים משעשעים
אבל כאן מגיע החלק שבו יש לי קצת ביקורת. בסך הכל, רנה וצוות שלה עשו עבודה נהדרת אבל ניסיתי לתפוס אותה מספר פעמים,
שלחתי לה מיילים עם שאלות על רעיונות שעלו לי ורציתי לברר לגבי השלטים,
בשורה התחתונה נותרתי ללא מענה מלבד שורה במייל שקיבלתי יומיים לפני החתונה וכמובן שהשלטים נזנחו מאחור.

כמו כן, היו עוד כמה דברים קטנים שביקשנו לסדר אחרת ובסוף סודרו בדיוק בדרך ההפוכה, כמובן שרק אני שמתי לב לזה 
ובאמת שבזמן החתונה אפילו לא הנדתי עפעף בגלל זה, אבל כשהתחלתי לראות שוב את התמונות ולשחזר את הבקשות שלנו, הבנתי שהדברים היו אחרת מהמצופה.

DIY: אוקיי אז היו לי הרבה מאוד רעיונות לעיצוב, התכנית הגדולה ביותר הייתה להכין במו ידיי פלייסמטים עם שורות משירים אהובים שיהיו גם מתנה לאורחים
אבל מרפי הידוע לטובה נכנס לתמונה וכתוצאה ממעבר של עבודה, קרוהן ועניינים נוספים זנחתי לצערי את הרעיון הכנה של רק 10 פלייסמטים, המקשטים עכשיו את שולחן האוכל שלנו ושל ההורים.

מה שכן נדלקתי על הרעיון להוסיף ברווזים צהובים על השולחנות ועל הבריכה והם אכן כיכבו על השולחנות ובבריכה בשיא צהובותם. 
אז מה השתבש? על כל ברווז היה אמור להיות שרשרת שבה כתוב אני מהצד של החתן/כלה ומהצד השני זרוק אותי למים.
שרשראות הברווזים נשכחה מאחור ליד המיטה, לאחר שא' סחב מספר רב של שקיות ערב לפני לנחלה ועבודה של כמה שעות טובות נותרה על רצפת העריכה. נו שויין כמו שסבא שלי היה אומר. 

בסופו של דבר הברווזים היו מעין מתנה לאורחים ושמחתי מאוד לגלות את חלקם עדיין שוחים בבריכת הנחלה גם בחתונה של יום המחרת כשבאנו לאסוף את הרכב. 

ושיר שאני הכי אוהבת לשחות איתו:  Enya - Only Time


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

כריות פרחוניות ופרחים מסביב לבריכה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

עששיות או לא להיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
העששיות היו תלויות בכמה עצים מרכזים בעיקר באיזור קבלת הפנים וליד הבריכה.

הכל חלק מהעיצוב הבסיסי של הנחלה


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ולהוסיף לרוח הוינטג'...


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ברווזים מסתובבים גם על שולחנות העץ


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

תן לשים ת'ראש על דיונה - כסאות הנוח


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

על מגנטים, קשקושים ומה שביניהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שאלת המגנטים כן או לא, החזיקה מעמד עד שלושה ימים לפני האירוע כי גם אני וגם א' לא היינו סגורים על עצמינו, אם כדאי או לא.
כמובן שבדיוק באותו היום מישהי העלתה כאן בפורום את אותה הסוגיה ואחרי שקראתי את כל התבונות, החלטנו שיאללה למה לא.
למשימה הקפצנו חבר טוב שבבעלותו חברת מגנטים – בננו מגנטים, שמעבר לכך שהוא באמת חבר, עשה עבורנו באמת מאמץ אדיר לסייע בכל מה שיכל.
מאחר ונזכרנו בדקה ה-99, לא היה לו צלם פנוי והוא היה על תקן צלם המגנטים שלנו ולאחר מכן היה כמובן אורח מהמניין.

לאחר האירוע הבנתי עד כמה כיף שהיה עוד צלם באירוע שתפס רגעים נוספים וקיבלנו עוד זווית של האירוע 
וכמובן שלא היו יותר שמחים מהחברים של ההורים שעכשיו יש להם מגנט איתי ועם א' עליו מתנוססים על המקרר.
להלן תמונת הדגמה שמיכה צלם הממגנטים תפס במצלמתו.  

קשקושים ברחבה בעייני תמיד מוסיפים עוד צבע והם כמובן ישר מהרחוב המפורסם ביותר בפורום: "כפר גלעדי".

כאמור שם גם רכשתי כמות ברווזים שלא תבייש אף חווה, חבילות של בועות סבון ליצירת האווירה בחופה ושוק הכרמל סיפק לי מגבות לאורחים האמיצים שליבם חשק בקפיצה לבריכה.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

מתנפחים, משקפיים וזוהרים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קניתי בעיקר מתנפחים מכל הגוונים, המינים והצורות, הטרבוקה התגלתה כהצלחה מסחררת וכמובן שכל דבר לביש כמו משקפיים ועניבות כיכבו. כמו כן טבעות מנצנצות.

ובנימה אישית, אני באמת מקווה מכל הלב שהנכדים והילדים הקטנים של כל האורחים שלי נהנים עד היום מהקשקושים כי אחרי שעה שהם עוד הסתובבו פה ושם ברחבה לא נותר להם זכר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(נאמר בבדיחות הדעת כמובן)


----------



## enigma80 (3/6/13)

קרדיטים פשוט מקסימים 
היית מדהימה!

המון מזל טוב לכם בדרככם החדשה.


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

ערב של יום בהיר או שלא? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אחד הדברים שהעסיקו את כולם, חוץ מא', כמובן זה נושא מזג האוויר. 
באחד מהימים היפים ביותר השנה זכינו לחגוג את האירוע שלנו וכנראה שמישהו שם החליט להוסיף לנו במתנה עוד תפאורה לתפארת
והנחלה הפכה ללילה אחד למקום הנראה כאילו הוא לקוח מסט של סרט פיות (ציטוט של חברה: זה נראה כמו יער פיות, איך עשית את זה?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
אנשים שאלו אותי אם הבאנו מכונות עשן במיוחד והאמת שפשוט השמיים התמלאו בערפל מטורף שסבב אותנו כמו ענני נוצה.

וכמובן שהתמונה זה לא פוטושופ


אפרים שמיר - ערב של יום בהיר


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

זה לא פוטושופ 2


----------



## רגע33 (6/6/13)

ואוו, איזה יופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אשכרה מצאת את נווה פיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכל מאוד יפה ומושקע, מזל טוב!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

זה לא פוטושופ 3 - ה-תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מי אמר שערפל הוא מבאס?


----------



## Shmutzi (4/6/13)

ערפל הוא מדהים 
וכך גם התמונה הזו ותמונות החופה (שגם היא נהדרת בפני עצמה)!
לגמרי הוסיף יופי ומסתוריות לתמונות ולערב שלכם


----------



## ערפילית2 (4/6/13)

וואוווו תמונה מדהימה !!! 
אור הוא אמן !! עשית בחירות מוצלחות מאוד !! : )
שמלה מושלמת, איפור ושיער מוקפדים ומוצלחים.
מזל טוב ! : )


----------



## michali278 (5/6/13)

זה היה שיר סיום החופה שלנו 
קרדיטים מקסימים!


----------



## TheNewMaya (3/6/13)

It’s time to say Goodbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ווואווו ווואווו וווואווו כמה קשקשתי, 13 דפי פוליו אם להיות מדוייקת,

אם יש מישהי שהצליחה להחזיק מעמד עד לפה, מגיעה לה מדליה!


שנה של הכנות, הסתכמו ביום אחד שעבר כאילו ספרתי עד 10. לא הכל הלך כמו שתכננתי כמובן, היו לי ימים לא פשוטים בדרך לחתונה אבל היה לי את האחד שלי להישען עליו.
כן, כן, גם הוא שמע אותי לפעמים זורקת (בעיקר בסידורי שולחנות וחלוקת ההזמנות): יאללה שייגמר כבר. 
אבל וזה אבל גדול היה לנו כל כך כיף לחלוק את היום הזה עם החברים, המשפחות ובעיקר אחד עם השני. 
באותו יום בתחילת מאי, הצלחתי להיות אני ולהיות הכי משוחררת שרק אפשר ולנסות לספוג ה-כ-ל החל מהרגע שהתעוררתי בחמש וחצי בבוקר תודות לחבר'ה הנפלאים שהחליטו לבנות בניין ליד ההורים שלי
ועד לרגע שנשכבתי כמו גופה במיטה בחמש בבוקר. 

החברים שלנו החזיקו אותנו לאורך כל הדרך והיו פשוט מדהימים וגם עשו לנו את אחד הסרטונים המצחיקים ביותר שראיתי, לדעתי האובייקטיבית ביותר כמובן!!


זהו, תם ונשלם לבינתיים סיפור החתונה, ועכשיו אני כבר מתחילה לחשוב על היעד הבא: ירח דבש. 

וכמובן איך אפשר בלי פשוט לשיר שיר הלל לכל בנות (והבנים) הפורום שהחזיקו אותי גם אם לא ידעו שאני פה לאורך כל התקופה הארוכה הזו...אז פשוט נשאר להגיד ת-ו-ד-ה!


עוזי חיטמן - תודה על כל מה שנתת


----------



## arapax (3/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
נראיתם נהדר, ומאד נהניתי לקרוא


----------



## ronitvas (3/6/13)

אני ממש מתרגשת |מתרגש| 
איזה קרדיטים!!! קראתי כל מילה ונהניתי כל כך...
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם ואשמח אם תמשיכי להיות פה (מבטיחה שנמשיך להיות לך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
אלפי מזל טובים


----------



## Ruby Gem (4/6/13)

קרדיטים נהדרים! ממש נהניתי לקרוא!


----------



## pipidi (4/6/13)

וואוו וואוו ווואוו! איזה קרדיטים מעלפים 
חיכיתי לסוף כדי להגיב. 
קודם כל לומר לכם מזל טוב! ואחרי זה לשבח על הבחירות והתוצאות! הכל נראה פשוט מושלם, השיער, האיפור, השמלה, העיצוב של האירוע, הצילום(!!!) ואפילו מזג האוויר 

כל כך נהניתי מהקרדיטים. ותודה גם על הפרגון.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (4/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
קראתי הכל. נותרתי פעורת פה. 
אתם זוג מקסים ויצירתי והתפאורה שלכם עוד יותר מקסימה. 
הכל כל כך אישי ומיוחד ובאמת שאין לי הרבה מילים, מאד אהבתי גם את השירים שצרפת. 

אז שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב ושחייכם המשותפים יהיו מאושרים ומלאים באהבה, שיתוף פעולה וזוגיות כמו ערב החתונה.


----------



## yael s d (3/6/13)

תמונות יפהפיות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אבל איפה התמונה שלכם קופצים יחד לבריכה????


----------



## Bobbachka (3/6/13)

כיף, כיף, כיף של קרדיטים! 
כל הכבוד על הפירוט- התמוגגתי!

שהזוגיות שלכם תהיה יפה לפחות כמו התמונות המהממות ושתמשיכי להיות קורנים כל כך גם ביום-יום- מזל טוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## zivoc1 (4/6/13)

מזל טוב 
המון המון מזל טוב  אחלה קרדיטים,רק שאלה , האם הצלחתם לכסות את החתונה?


----------



## Norma Desmond (4/6/13)

וואו, קרדיטים מרגשים 
משהו בדרך שבה סיפרת על החתונה וההכנות, בשילוב עם התמונות המדהימות של אור זהבי ועם כמה שנראיתם יפים ומאושרים ממש ריגש אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




מקסים, באמת, מאוד נהניתי לקרוא את תיאורי החתונה, מנקודת המבט שלך, וגם מהתמונות הבאמת נפלאות שצילם אור זהבי. וואו, עכשיו אני קצת מתבאסת שהוא היה תפוס בתאריך שלנו (למרות שגם מהתמונות שקיבלנו בינתיים מהצלם שלנו אנחנו מרוצים מאוד)


----------



## DDN (4/6/13)

אחלה של קרדיטים!


----------



## josie1986 (4/6/13)

מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מהממים!


----------



## Shmutzi (4/6/13)

קרדיטים יפים ומאויירים 
בתמונות ובשירים... 
היה כיף לקרוא, לראות את התמונות המיוחדות והבאמת יפות, 
היית כלה מקסימה, השיער, האיפור, השמלה - אנחנו לא מכירות ויש הרגשה שהכל היה באמת את. איזה כיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




המון מזל טוב!


----------



## ray of light (4/6/13)

קרדיטים מהממים 
ואתם נראים מהממים, וכל החתונה- בקיצור- מהמם!
נראה שהיה מדהים... עושה חשק להתחתן 
והתמונות מאלפות.. אני בהחלט אזכור לברר עם אור כשזה יהיה רלבנטי


----------



## hagaraf (4/6/13)

איזה יופי! 
הכל נראה כל כך נעים, ויפה, ושמח, ומאושר
היה כיף לקרוא הכל ולראות את המבטים והחיוכים שיש ביניכם, וכמו שאמרתי כשהעלית את התמונה הראשונה, את מהממת. השמלה נראית עליך כאילו המציאו אותה בשבילך

המון המון מזל טוב!


----------



## Lady D19 (4/6/13)

מזל טוב !!!! שכחתי לרשום


----------



## Raspail (4/6/13)

את כותבת כל כך יפה!!! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא! קרדיטים מהההההממים! 
רואים כמה את קורנת מאושר בתמונות וזה ניכר גם בכתיבה. 

התמונות שלכם מרהיבות!!! ואני לא משוחדת רק בגלל שגם הצלם שלנו גם היה אור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אלא כי את יפייפיה בכל קנה מידה אפשרי והשמחה בקרדיטים שלכם מדבקת!

התאהבתי בתסרוקת ובשמלה שלך, זה המראה הכלתי המושלם בעיני!
הכל נראה מדהים מדהים מדהים, מלא מזלטוב!


----------



## simplicity83 (5/6/13)

מאילה, מאיפה להתחיל? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קרדיטים כיפיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אפילו שראיתי כבר כמה דוגמיות בפייסבוק, היה שווה לחכות! 
האמת? לפרקים חשבתי שאני קוראת את הקרדיטים של עצמי - 
הנחלה המושלמת, שגיא וטלי ההורסים, wonderful tonight זה "ה"שיר שלנו ו- sail away הוא אחד האהובים
גם אצלנו הצעת הנישואין היתה במקום שבו התנשקנו לראשונה ודרשה תכנית שלמה ותכנונים 
ומסיבת הרווקות לימדה אותי בדיוק כמה לשתות (ומה לא לשתות...) 
בקיצור, אהבתי את כל הבחירות שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




יקירתי, נראה שהיה פשוט מקסים וכיף!! ואני ממש מצטערת שלא יכלתי להגיע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הכתיבה שלך מרתקת, בא לי להמשיך לקרוא עוד ועוד
ובכלל, אתם פשוט קורנים ביחד, נראים מאוהבים עד מעל הראש.
מאחלת לכם שתמיד תחגגו כמו בחתונה


----------



## simplicity83 (5/6/13)

מאיהלה , התפספסה לי ה


----------



## pilpelet4u (5/6/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
ממש נהנתי לראות ולקרוא!
נראית מדהים והמקום נראה מקסים!

ובלי קשר (או עם קשר) אני מאוד מתחברת לכל הבחירות שלכם! מאוד הסגנון שלי!


----------



## redsnowhite (5/6/13)

הגעתי במקרה... 
דרך שרשור אחר שפורסם בראשי והתחלתי להסתכל קצת, אני חייבת לומר שהתמונות מ-ה-מ-מ-ו-ת ואתם זוג ממש ממש יפה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





מזל טוב!


----------



## TheNewMaya (5/6/13)

רבה לכולם על התגובות 
חיממתם לי את ה-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אין על הפורום הזה!


----------

